# Vibram FiveFingers



## Noodley (22 Mar 2008)

http://www.vibramfivefingers.com

Yes, I know. Gloves have fingers, shoes have toes! 

I bought these from US of A after reading a few reviews on t’internet. I am a sucker 

The fivefingers immediately made an impression, very well made if slightly bizarre looking. And the fabric bit was a lovely dusty blue colour with grey vibram (for that is the name of the sole material). 

Having showed them to people at work and my family the universal response was along the lines of "WTF are you thinking about?"  and I was thinking I had made a bit of an error in ordering them - still, the comments regarding their comfort and practical applications were still to be tested.

A couple of nights ago I tried them on for the first time, which involved a bit of toe wrestling trying to get them into the "gloves" bit. However, it was not too difficult once I got the hang of it and the second shoe went on much easier as I had just about mastered the technique. To begin with I pulled the tension straps quite tight, but then realised I did not have to if I was only walking around the house as they fitted really well with no sign of my feared falling off and flapping about. In fact they were extremely comfortable and I kept them on for the rest of the evening. On taking them off I noted a slight mark on the top of my foot but other than that no abbrassions or annoying niggling bits.

Last night I wore them to the gym to see how they would stand up to a spot of cross training and treadmill running. I thought they would draw some attention when I went into the gym, but not even a glance at the man with blue geko feet - result! 

I stared with 10 minutes of cross-training to warm up a bit, and I noticed it feels slightly strange being "flat" footed rather then wearing supported running shoes. Not uncomfortable, but strange (strange is a word I expect you will see used quite a bit when referring to fivefingers, either to describe their look or to describe how they feel when first put on). In fact they were very comfortable.

The next "test" was to be the treadmill for 20 minutes although I had a suspicion that they would go flying off my feet a smack the woman on the rowing machine behind me in the face..

Long story cut short...I lasted 6 minutes. I found muscles in my calves I did not know existed. I had read that "barefooted" running really exercised calf muscles but MY GOD! I can maintain 15-16kph for an hour without too much trouble, but 6 minutes! 6 minutes! Did I mention I lasted 6 minutes! Hell, my calves hurt. I also found I was using the pads of my feet in a more natural running motion than with shoes - it was quite sore, but I reckon that will only last a short time til I get used to the change. Today I have really known my calves were exercised, and the feet pads are slightly sore but only very slighty. I shall alternate FiveFingers/Running shoes until I get used to them I think.

Overall I think these are great: Very comfortable (despite reservations regarding sore pads!), secure fitting, and they actually look very good once you get over the strangeness. The experience of the "new" motion when running is enjoyable and much more natural feeling than running shoes. It may take a while for me to develop familiarity with using my calf muscles - but developing calf muscles can only be a good thing for a cyclist.


----------



## Twenty Inch (22 Mar 2008)

Report back in a few weeks - interested in how you get on.


----------



## Noodley (22 Mar 2008)

Twenty Inch said:


> Report back in a few weeks - interested in how you get on.



I shall do. It's been a couple of days since I was at the gym - my calves still hurt but my "pads" are fine. I intend going back to the gym on Monday and see how it is - I have a ride next week so don't want to be sore, but I'll take it easy...

I've been wearing them round the house and they are very comfortable.


----------



## Crackle (22 Mar 2008)

These look interesting.

It says the classic is ideal for 'pose method running'. I presume that's down the gym in your tight shorts then?

They look perfect for lobbing in the panniers/saddlebag to wear at the end of the cycling day when you're away.

You could do with sticking this in the new Review section by the way.


----------



## Noodley (22 Mar 2008)

Crackle said:


> These look interesting.
> 
> It says the classic is ideal for 'pose method running'. I presume that's down the gym in your tight shorts then?
> 
> ...



I looked at them intially for "pre - post" ride then saw the "training" benefit re building calf muscles...I had posted this in "Clothing" then sent a PM to Shaun asking for it to be moved. But I asked it was not moved to "Review" as I thought it was a "new" enough to allow for questions and comment.

I intend to wear them pre and post ride and for training in the gym.
I had been wary of putting them on today in case I was proved wrong regarding comfort, especially with the "pads". I would have reported if they continued to be sore, as I admit when I am "wrong" with purchases, but they were still very comfortable and there was no indication of my pain when I was running...

I shall post updates.


----------



## Crackle (22 Mar 2008)

I look forward to an update. I used to use Gore-tex socks for post riding when camping but you have to be a bit careful with rocks and things and they eventually die anyway, so these look like an alternative.


----------



## longers (23 Mar 2008)

I would also be interested to hear how you get on. Are they suitable for messing about in water as well as on dry land?


----------



## Noodley (23 Mar 2008)

longers said:


> I would also be interested to hear how you get on. Are they suitable for messing about in water as well as on dry land?



It would appear so from their web page. Lots of water sports mentioned.


----------



## Fiona N (24 Mar 2008)

They look really interesting for doing yoga when I'm business travelling - I can never be bothered to take a mat and there's never enough grip with bare feet for a lot of the standing poses but trainers are just all wrong. 

I can understand the calf issues - I used to run barefoot in the sand dunes when I lived in Western Australia. Nothing targets calf muscles like uphill intervals on sand unless it's sprints in soft level sand. Great training  

Looking forwards to hearing how you get on.


----------



## Noodley (25 Mar 2008)

Latest:

I wore them again to the gym at lunchtime and did 10 minutes on the treadmill at 15kph without to much difficulty. No problem at all in the right foot, but my left foot pads were still sore - I have noticed the left shoe is slighty tighter than the right, which I thought would have resulted in less potential for rubbing so I don't think it's for that reason. The pain is almost exactly in the middle of my foot just a short distance from my toes on the pad. I'll see how it goes next time. As I said the right foot was fine, no pain at all. 

My calves were much better although I still knew they were being excercised!  

Had it not been for the continued pain on the sole of my left foot I would have kept going for longer, but I did not want to develop a blister as I have a ride this weekend.


----------



## BentMikey (26 Mar 2008)

Why not just go barefoot? I do miss the tough calloused feet I used to have back in Africa, now I'm just a city slicker with tender soft feet.


----------



## yenrod (26 Mar 2008)

Very interesting - I reckon they'd be good for round the house - esp. if you've a laminate floor ! !


----------



## ASC1951 (24 Apr 2009)

BentMikey said:


> Why not just go barefoot?


I was at University with a lad who tried that for whole term - yes, it was the Sixties. A+E got fed up picking dog bongo and shards of beer glass out of his feet.


----------



## MacB (24 Apr 2009)

I don't run and yet am strangely drawn to these, I notice they don't mention cycling as an option. I wonder if that is mainly due to clipless and styles of pedals? Coz this has made me think, having read this article:-

http://www.rivbike.com/article/clothing/the_shoes_ruse

As I have no intention of ever racing this had caught my attention, especially where they mention Crocs and sandals for riding. My new pedals are the large, grippy, platform/BMX? style ones. Could I be heading for another cycling faux pax?

Wonder what FFFF will think of the guy on the hybrid, with butterfly bars, flat pedals and Vibrams Five Fingers on his feet?

It's almost worth it just to see the look on his face


----------



## punkypossum (25 Apr 2009)

They look great!!!! Which ones have you got Noodley?


----------



## summerdays (25 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> I don't run and yet am strangely drawn to these, I notice they don't mention cycling as an option. I wonder if that is mainly due to clipless and styles of pedals? Coz this has made me think, having read this article:-
> 
> http://www.rivbike.com/article/clothing/the_shoes_ruse
> 
> ...



Go for it and see what you think.... I cycle in all sorts of shoes, proper cycling shoes, furry boots, trainers, sandals, crocs (not any distance), and flip flops - I can cycle quite far in those - 40 miles one day.


----------



## yello (25 Apr 2009)

There's a great deal of thought provoking stuff in that article. On the face of it, it seems to make a good deal of intuitive sense.


----------



## ASC1951 (25 Apr 2009)

There is also the Vivo Barefoot, which Clarks introduced 5 years ago. Same idea - a thin unsupported puncture resistent sole - but with a shoe shape rather than the individual toes of the Vibram. Very similar price.


----------



## MacB (25 Apr 2009)

price is an issue, they do seem very expensive for what you get. But then, if they last, and are as comfy as claimed, the value improves.


----------



## snorri (25 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> the guy on the hybrid, with butterfly bars, flat pedals and Vibrams Five Fingers on his feet?


You are becoming more of a real cyclist every day.


----------



## Greenbank (27 Apr 2009)

yello said:


> There's a great deal of thought provoking stuff in that article. On the face of it, it seems to make a good deal of intuitive sense.



Hmm, not all of it though. Rivendell are a little bit up their own arse, a bit like Rapha. $200 for a saddlebag anyone? Anyway...

I get "hot foot" after about 80km if I use a pair of shoes with soles that are too soft, this includes Spesh Sport MTB SPD shoes.

Two pairs of my cycling shoes have really stiff soles. A pair of old Shimano SPD shoes with cloth uppers, and a pair of Spesh Pro MTB shoes with a carbon sole. Neither of these have given me problems on rides over 100km and up to 600km.

I can also say that I definitely needed to be able to pull up with the back foot on a recent ride. You need all the help you can get pulling a 67" gear up a 16% hill. I'd also never consider riding fixed without being clipped in (either clipless pedals or toe-clips). A foot slipping off at 170rpm could get ugly.

And "gription". WTF! What's wrong with the word "grip". Feh.


----------



## Alembicbassman (27 Apr 2009)

Zola Bud used to run barefoot long distance back in the 1980s at the Olympics.

Running shoes (correctly fitted) are supposed to correct any misalignment in your foot fall. Some people step out some people step in some have a perfectly flat fall. A good shoe is supposed to give you a flat foot fall from heel to toe. This is supposed to prevent injury to the ankle and achillies tendon.


----------



## Piemaster (13 May 2009)

I do like the look of these, but the price . I sail a dinghy (though not this year for financial reasons) they look ideal for it.
Having had a look at a barefoot running site I nipped into sportsworld and bought a pair of aqua shoes, pulled out the sponge insoles and hope this will give a similar barefoot feeling.
(What is the point of sponge insoles when they are intended as AQUA / beach shoes?) Thin soles but toes still scrunched up same as normal shoe.
I don't do any running, but don't actually like wearing anything on my feet and spend as much time as possible barefoot so I'll give them a try and if it goes well a pair of fivefingers will be on a shopping list


----------

